# 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter w/ mic capabilities



## slarteebartfast

so i just bought my friend some iems with a mic, i like promoting hands free calling, but unfortunately his phone (an LG ENV-2) only has a 2.5mm jack.  does anybody know of an adapter which could make the 3.5mm iem compatible with his 2.5mm jack while retaining not just audio (these seem to be plentiful) but the microphone capabilities of his headset as well?  is this even possible?  any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mad Max

Probably this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-Microphone-Male-to-3-5mm-Female-Adapter-Converter-/260954472351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2193f9f


----------



## slarteebartfast

thanks alot for the suggestion.  i just ordered one, i hope it works!


----------



## bknowsbest

did this item work for you, I am trying to connect a samsung convoy II to my car stereo and retain the mic function on the phone. thanks


----------



## slarteebartfast

i dont know if the adapter listed in the link above worked, i sent it to a friend who hasn't used it.  but what is listed in the link below did work for him.  his mic sounded fine when i talked to him.  im not sure what model of phone he had, but it did see to be in the same ballpark as yours.  good luck.
   
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LMBJMA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## slarteebartfast

silly me, it says the model of his phone right up on my original post.  hope yours works out.  the cord is only a couple bucks, worth a shot for sure.


----------



## TrueAudiophile

Would it also convert the mic audio with an Xbox 360?


----------

